# Fantasies



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Husband and I had a discussion tonight regarding, Fantasies.

I have a few tucked in my twisted mind, lol, but have not shared them with my husband. I asked him if he has any and he denied it. Perhaps he just didn't want to share them with me, and that's OK. I told him one of mine tonight - a real lame one but if I told them the rest of them, he'd definitely think something is wrong with me. LOL

But I wonder if it's possible to not have any sexual fantasies? I suppose anything is possible, huh. 

Thoughts?

Blaze


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife claims not to have any sexual fantazies as well, but she sure will whip out her toy while watching certain TV shows when i am not home.

I believe a lot of it has to do with how your mind is wired, I am fantasy king and my wife will role play to some of them, some will never happen, but she enjoys hearing my ideas. Some turn out to be quite fun


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think neary everyone has fantasies and I suspect he is afraid you will not like his. Keep sharing your with him, even some wild ones and he might come out. My opinion is all is fair in bed as long as no one gets hurt (well, that is OK too if the other wants it!!)


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I think everyone has them, too. Many people are afraid to share. I know I don't tell my husband everything that passes through my sick mind.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I still remember our first conversation about this. We are on our honeymoon - we had been sexually active for about 1.5 years at that point - my wife asks me this question. 

I just froze. I had plenty of them. Was truly deeply afraid that she would react badly. So instead of being rational and picking the more harmless I just claimed to not have any - which was such an obvious lie. And I remember the disappointment on her face, and feeling bad for lying but being way too scared to speak. LOL - over time I have shared more - in the most lame way. It goes like this, she says - what if we did this or that and I say - that sounds really fun. 

If there is a name for fear of sharing fantasy's I have it. 

fanta-shara-phobia

That - that is what I have. 




dobo said:


> I think everyone has them, too. Many people are afraid to share. I know I don't tell my husband everything that passes through my sick mind.


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

fanta-shara-phobia -- Hey, can I use that? What an awesome word. I think some fantasies aren't meant to be shared. Perhaps your husband has thoughts, but doesn't really view them as fantasies, like something he likes to think about but would never really do. To me, that would be a fantasy, but for him, maybe it's not as he doesn't really want it, only likes to think about it.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

For kicks and out of morbid curiousity, I did a search online last night for "common sexual fantasies" and there's a lot out there! (why was I suprised?) Anyway, there are many online articles listing the top ten or whatever fantasies for men and women. Most of the articles shared the same fantasies for men or women. 

Mavia's right in stating that most fantasies aren't something a person might actually act out. 

There were a few on the woman's list that I share, but I'm sorta suprised to realize that I'm apparently past the other fantasies they listed for women. (yikes) 

Hmm...I wonder if my husband shares any of the male top ten's? Guess I'll have to pry it out of him. Thinking he'll be a tough nut to crack. ((giggle)) 

Blaze


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

We have acted on some of our fantasies, but he's really nervous about things so it is a process. And yes, some fantasies should never be acted upon. The idea of another person is one that definitely belongs in the fantasy only realm.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

dobo said:


> We have acted on some of our fantasies, but he's really nervous about things so it is a process. And yes, some fantasies should never be acted upon. The idea of another person is one that definitely belongs in the fantasy only realm.


Unless of course the two of you are willing to do a little dress up and role playing


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's not being with someone else. But it isn't without its own dangers. Some people don't know where to quit and it only whets their apetites for really being with someone else. You have to know your own limits and think down the road.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

dobo said:


> That's not being with someone else. But it isn't without its own dangers. Some people don't know where to quit and it only whets their apetites for really being with someone else. You have to know your own limits and think down the road.


:iagree:

I merely meant it as a way to express that fantasy. Such as dressing up as a certain career choice, or model, movie star, etc.

It is not something that is entered into lightly. Both people have to be willing and aware of the boundries.

Once again, communication is key.


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

I honestly can't think of any sexual fantasies I have had but maybe I just don't recognize them for being fantasies. I would love to have more creative sex with my hubby, like we used to be able to have sex on the living room floor in the middle of the day, now it's only in bed when we're going to sleep. 

I guess being more spontaneous would be a fantasy, like doing it at a remote beach or in the car somewhere random or in the family bathroom at the movie theater (LOL). I don't have any interest in whips and hand cuffs and I don't think about having sex with other people.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I still want to do it in the back of his truck. It isn't a creative fantasy, but it is still a fantasy. So yeah, Mae, you have fantasies!

I'm not into whips but handcuffs? Maybe. Being tied up? Definitely.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i inhabit a very rich fantasy world with new fantasies emerging constantly and old fantasies evolving with changes in my real world intimate life.

fantasies are a wonderful way to relax have fun and revitalize oneself.

some fantasies i know are meant strictly to live in my imagination, others have been acted out in the real world, and still others await the opportunity to debut. :liar:


----------

